

Zferral.com: lean marketing for your business - jeffepp
http://blog.zferral.com/post/4003870381/zferral-com-lean-marketing-for-your-business

======
jarin
Zferral is pretty great. I found them when I was looking for Rails-friendly
affiliate software. Most of the popular affiliate tracking software out there
is either really expensive or requires PHP/Smarty. There are a few UI snags,
but it's still light-years ahead of NATS's UI.

~~~
jeffepp
Thanks Jarin. We are actually launching a new UI based on feedback from our
customers - it's been great chatting with so many of you!

~~~
jarin
Great to hear! I'm just glad I didn't have to build a whole affiliate thing
myself (was getting frustrated with what was out there).

------
iworkforthem
I am a fan too! Considering the first blog post was back in Feb 2010, it has
come a long way in this one year period. Good market, not too crowded! Nice
app! Way to go!

------
acangiano
Another endorsement for Zferral here. Awesome software and company.

~~~
jeffepp
Thanks Antonio!

------
tsondermann
Excellent execution on a much needed product. We love it.

~~~
jeffepp
Thanks TJ - we <3 BatchBook too :)

------
jtriest
The team at zferral is amazing. Best customer service ever.

------
Ataraxy
I have nothing but positive things to say about the team that created this
app. Good luck!

------
andrewheins
Service looks great, but the text styling on that blog article is pretty tough
to read.

~~~
jeffepp
Its a template - any advice? I am happy to change it around.

~~~
mrspandex
The text does not contrast enough. And, although fairly popular, I don't like
the white drop shadow thing at all.

~~~
jeffepp
Excellent, thanks for the feedback - appreciate it.

